# Traffic in ISPConfig zu hoch (cut aus logfile anbei)



## Melchior (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe bei einer Domain probleme mit dem Traffic. Er ist jetzt schon wieder über 30gig, was eigentl. nicht sein kann. Die Abrechnung meine 
Colocation-Anbieters ist deutlich drunter.

So wie ich weiss sammelt ISPConfig die Infos ja nur aus den web.logs des 
jeweiligen vhosts.

ich habe hier ein Eintrag gefunden, der meiner Meinung nach verdächtig 
ist. Ich hatte schon einmal das Problem mit  Mod_deflate, dass mp3s 
gezippt wurden- was aber eigentl. behobe wurde.

Viell kann jmd mal kurz drüberschauen ob der mehrfachen enträge für 
einen Dateidownload ein Fehler beim loggen sind, oder ob jmd wirkl. das 
geleecht hat


Danke auf jedenfall schonmal!

Gruß
melchior


```
mail.sbm.at - - [25/Jul/2008:08:49:53 +0200] "GET /audio-player/player.swf HTTP/1.0" 304 - "http://www.myspace.com/gexxrmigerm" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0)"dj_set_xxxxx
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:35:00 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 76243129 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:19:01 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 86143886 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:19:04 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 15919399 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:19:02 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 39893819 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:55:48 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 3598963 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:41:13 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 28893009 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:58:44 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 303439 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:54:12 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 2644109 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:58:55 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 1003414 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:57:38 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 772143 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:57:43 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 23677004 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:59:39 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 23257000 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:59:44 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 23226360 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:59:21 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 23324042 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
178-xx4-1xx-92.pool.ukrtel.net - - [25/Jul/2008:08:59:49 +0200] "GET /sets/dj_set_xxxxx.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 206 23278450 "http://www.kenxxxxrds.com/sets/" "Download Master"
xx.97.xx2.35 - - [25/Jul/2008:09:04:18 +0200] "GET /audio-player/player.swf HTTP/1.1" 200 5260 "http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=2546xxx0" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.8.1.16) Gecko/20080702 Firefox/2.0.0.16"
```


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2008)

Das ist schwer zu sagen. Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass die Statistiken Deines Providers schon stimmen, da er sie sicherlich am Router ermittelt.

Möglicherweise loggt der apache die Downloads falsch, wenn man einen Download Manager verwendet, der zur Beschleunigung des Downloads mehrere Verbindungen gleichzeitig öffnet.


----------

